# Union Castle



## Crippen (Aug 11, 2009)

Anyone on here remember an R/O called James Tomlinson who sailed with Union Castle?


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I was in Union-Castle from 1964 to 1976 and sailed with a John Tomlinson several times. He was 3rd when we first sailed together when I was 2nd. Then he got promoted to 2nd himself. He did scrapping run on _Reina del Mar!_
Bob


----------



## Crippen (Aug 11, 2009)

Wrong Tomlinson but James would have been with Union Castle during your time with them though.

Cheers,

Tim


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

Was he on Scottish Eagle, do you know? The name is vaguely familiar


----------



## Crippen (Aug 11, 2009)

Mark,

Wouldn't know. I don't remember him mentioning that particular ship.

I did see a photo of him on here a few years back in his younger days but wouldn't know how to find it again.

Tim


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

Ah, OK. Thanks, Tim


----------

